# Guyute/My Friend My Friend (The Power of Arrangement)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

The Phish Versions (originals): 
(I'm posting these for reference to show how the ideas were fleshed out)
Guyute: 



My Friend My Friend: 




Trey (Composer/Lead Guitarist in Phish) and Don Heart's Instrumental Orchestral Version of Guyute/My Friend My Friend Combined:





A High School Percussion Group Doing Just Guyute: (Instrumental)


----------

